
Mistakes That Start-Up Entrepreneurs Make - nreece
http://www.smsmallbiz.com/bestpractices/10_Mistakes_That_Start_Up_Entrepreneurs_Make.html
======
nreece
Sometimes I wonder if the "real" startup community and the "other" start-up
community write the word startup differently.

